# Crusader Kings 3



## YouSir (Sep 1, 2020)

Out today I think, anyone going for it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 1, 2020)

Not til it's cheaper.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Not til it's cheaper.



Same, I usually give paradox games at least a year to lower in cost and bed in.

Last time I didn't it was Stellaris and that was a right mess.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Not til it's cheaper.


It's on Xbox Game Pass, which is only £1 for the trial. Not going to get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's on Xbox Game Pass, which is only £1 for the trial. Not going to get much cheaper than that.


Part of the PC Master Race mate

Clocked up 300-odd hours on 2, bought a lot of the DLC and don't feel I really saw half of what I could have.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Part of the PC Master Race mate
> 
> Clocked up 300-odd hours on 2, bought a lot of the DLC and don't feel I really saw half of what I could have.


Game pass works on PC. 
Played it last night. United Ireland. Good times.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2020)

The cost does go up to £4 a month but, just as an example, this, Wasteland 3 & Flight Simulator have all been released on it in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## JimW (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm holding off for a bit too but the early reviews look good. One thing I did read which I suspect will be true is it's already much the same if you like Western Europe but maybe lacking in some of the features for the more obscure cultures I enjoy most, so maybe wait until the inevitable DLC. Hardly played much M&B Bannerlord yet either.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m giving it a miss I think. I’m not into it enough for the constant DLCs you need to buy to keep up.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Part of the PC Master Race mate


Same here - XGP is available for PC too. Has a pretty impressive range of games available, I was very pleasantly surprised when I switched from Mac this year.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's on Xbox Game Pass, which is only £1 for the trial. Not going to get much cheaper than that.



Playable on Xbox?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2020)

Made I laugh









						I've already made an Estonian giant farm in Crusader Kings 3
					

High Chieftain Andyamo doesn't ask for much in life. In fact, he wants only two things. To live forever, and to bang ev…




					www.rockpapershotgun.com
				




I didn't have time in my life for CK2 and I certainly don't have time for 3


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Playable on Xbox?


No idea, don't have one.


----------



## agricola (Sep 4, 2020)

Got it on Tuesday, looks fantastic but is a really big change from CK2 and I am not anywhere near understanding what is going on yet.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m giving it a miss I think. I’m not into it enough for the constant DLCs you need to buy to keep up.



I ended up getting it anyway.


----------



## JimW (Sep 4, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I ended up getting it anyway.


This will doubtless be me too.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2020)

JimW said:


> This will doubtless be me too.



I did the tutorial so continued as Ireland and already doing schoolboy errors such as investing heavily in provinces that I lose upon succession, and declaring wars that I haven’t properly investigated the viability of...
And I’m trying to play nice but one of my vassals is demanding a seat at the top table but he’s as thick as pig shit so murder it is.


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2020)

United Ireland. Son died and it upset me so much I stopped eating and died of malnutrition.

Other son took over. Got plague. Doctors cut his face off to cure him. He also died.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 5, 2020)

tommers said:


> United Ireland. Son died and it upset me so much I stopped eating and died of malnutrition.
> 
> Other son took over. Got plague. Doctors cut his face off to cure him. He also died.



Uniting Ireland isn’t that easy so well done on that. You really need your eye on the ball as to what’s going on where and when to accomplish it I think. I tried brute forcing it and got punished. It’s a very clever game engine.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 6, 2020)

Had a go, looks good I suppose, lacks charm though. Or I'm just too used to CK2. UI is far too crowded too, seem to perpetually have more pop ups on screen than anything and missing features really show imo. No custom characters for example. All part of the DLC plan I'm sure, but still, seems like a pretty step backwards in some ways.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Had a go, looks good I suppose, lacks charm though. Or I'm just too used to CK2. UI is far too crowded too, seem to perpetually have more pop ups on screen than anything and missing features really show imo. No custom characters for example. All part of the DLC plan I'm sure, but still, seems like a pretty step backwards in some ways.



Ive been having a lot of fun with it. I agree about the pop-ups - they’re pretty annoying on my small laptop screen. As for comparisons with CK2 I think this is way more polished and bigger than CK2 was at launch. Obviously it won’t favourably compare with CK2 with DLC.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 7, 2020)

Apparently (according to the faq on their wiki) character creation will come as a free update later (probably with the release of a DLC). I honestly don’t see the point of it until you can select a later start date with better succession laws. The challenge at the current dates is keeping hold of your power the best you can with the succession laws you’re stuck with. I can’t see tinkering with characters stats helping whatsoever.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 8, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Apparently (according to the faq on their wiki) character creation will come as a free update later (probably with the release of a DLC). I honestly don’t see the point of it until you can select a later start date with better succession laws. The challenge at the current dates is keeping hold of your power the best you can with the succession laws you’re stuck with. I can’t see tinkering with characters stats helping whatsoever.



Eh, mostly personal preference I suppose. Never viewed CK2 as a game so much as a story telling machine with mechanics. Creating my own bespoke clan was always part of that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 8, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I agree about the pop-ups - they’re pretty annoying on my small laptop screen.


Sounds like it's time to invest in a larger monitor - I really like the overlays arrangement in CK3 so far, but I'm playing on a 32" screen; I can imagine it's a bit much on a laptop.

Started this evening as a 6-year-old newly orphaned girl with hardly any money and only a single county to my name. Now I've reunited East Anglia, conquered Suffolk and Kent, and blossomed into a scheming 20-something adulteress who is already on her second husband and third lover.  My beautiful younger sister is a bit of an annoyance though, might have to do something about that...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 8, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Eh, mostly personal preference I suppose. Never viewed CK2 as a game so much as a story telling machine with mechanics. Creating my own bespoke clan was always part of that.



Fair dos. I thought you meant tinkering with stats and suchlike.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 8, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Sounds like it's time to invest in a larger monitor - I really like the overlays arrangement in CK3 so far, but I'm playing on a 32" screen; I can imagine it's a bit much on a laptop.
> 
> Started this evening as a 6-year-old newly orphaned girl with hardly any money and only a single county to my name. Now I've reunited East Anglia, conquered Suffolk and Kent, and blossomed into a scheming 20-something adulteress who is already on her second husband and third lover.  My beautiful younger sister is a bit of an annoyance though, might have to do something about that...



Im playing as Bohemia (Czech) which is a lot of fun. It starts with House Seniority too for those who dislike Gavelkind. Survived up until 1254 so far from a 1066 start.
The best moment by far was I had pretty much all my vassals faction up against me and I had dug too deep into my funds for enough mercs. Then when all was almost lost (they were siegeing my capital!) my ruler somehow died causing succession and an end to the war. Phew.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 8, 2020)

Furthermore some were ones I’d released from prison (different ruler) for previous trouble causing. I honestly think that your vassals are best off left in prison if you don’t need the ransom money. Unless there’s some other penalty that I’m missing?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Furthermore some were ones I’d released from prison (different ruler) for previous trouble causing. I honestly think that your vassals are best off left in prison if you don’t need the ransom money. Unless there’s some other penalty that I’m missing?


You can ransom them for Hooks, which you can then use for various purposes, so if they might be useful later on in some way that could be an option.


----------



## JimW (Sep 9, 2020)

Can you not still edit your dynasty name and shield after the fact? I'd sometimes start as e.g. one of the Muslim rulers in Armenia then convert to local religion and culture and change our name to be custom like that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> Can you not still edit your dynasty name and shield after the fact? I'd sometimes start as e.g. one of the Muslim rulers in Armenia then convert to local religion and culture and change our name to be custom like that.



I don’t think so although you can convert to the local culture. Not sure about religion as Ive only played as Catholic. You get a chance to convert when other nations adopt a new religion but is kind of a bad idea. I clicked it by accident and was suddenly engulfed by much superior external forces with Holy reasons to smash me into oblivion.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 9, 2020)

Actually I’m guessing you can as with culture which is what I should have done to get me out of the aforementioned pickle.


----------



## JimW (Sep 9, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Actually I’m guessing you can as with culture which is what I should have done to get me out of the aforementioned pickle.


Used to be some stiff prestige or piety requirements and you couldn't be zealous for religious conversion. Few tricks round it like having a friend and secretly converting first or just educating heir, but like you say you need to be prepared for consequences.


----------



## JimW (Sep 9, 2020)

And of course you should really see it as giving YOU holy reasons to mash the neighbours


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 9, 2020)

JimW said:


> And of course you should really see it as giving YOU holy reasons to mash the neighbours



Well, yes. It serves me right for scan reading the pop up and clIcking it away. The convert option even subtly glows red.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> blossomed into a scheming 20-something adulteress who is already on her second husband and third lover.


Well that didn't last long. The stress of all my conniving and scheming drove me to drink myself to death at the ripe old age of 24, leaving me yet again playing ... a 6 year old girl. Goddammit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 9, 2020)

Umm, I somehow became the emperor of the Roman Empire. Which sounds like it’ll be a mighty PITA tbh. I wasn’t wanting that at all. Partly to blame for voting for myself.  
I was only wanting to swallow up Poland and Hungary as they weren’t part of it (hence not getting into a war with my Liege yet expanding my realm).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Umm, I somehow became the emperor of the Roman Empire. Which sounds like it’ll be a mighty PITA tbh. I wasn’t wanting that at all. Partly to blame for voting for myself.
> I was only wanting to swallow up Poland and Hungary as they weren’t part of it (hence not getting into a war with my Liege yet expanding my realm).



It's quite interesting as what I expected to be the usual late game map painting exercise (which is a bit boring tbh, may as well play Europa Universalis) I'm now fire fighting factions so no time at all to expand. Which I guessed would be the outcome. The game is also starting to feel a bit buggy in the later game.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

Some useful tips here:


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 18, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Well that didn't last long. The stress of all my conniving and scheming drove me to drink myself to death at the ripe old age of 24, leaving me yet again playing ... a 6 year old girl. Goddammit.


My 6-year-old grew into a brilliant ruler, expanded from 3 counties to 17, went on a successful crusade, usurped two titles, outlived two of her sons, and died at the age of 68. Now of course I've lost half the land I had direct control over due to the succession laws partitioning it out between my living male descendants - I really need to research how to avoid that happening with every new generation.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My 6-year-old grew into a brilliant ruler, expanded from 3 counties to 17, went on a successful crusade, usurped two titles, outlived two of her sons, and died at the age of 68. Now of course I've lost half the land I had direct control over due to the succession laws partitioning it out between my living male descendants - I really need to research how to avoid that happening with every new generation.



Still trying to feel around it myself. There’s a number of strategies I’ve picked up on for Gavelkind. Get rid of excess heirs through assigning them as knights with a weak force and sending them into an un-winnable battle, or murder.
Waging wars for new titles that you then hand out to non heirs so they get less upon succession. 
You can also apparently change the succession laws on individual places although I haven’t looked too deeply into that. 
The most annoying thing that happened to me that I haven’t worked out the reason for is when my capital changed upon succession meaning I lost the one I’d invested in.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2020)

Having said that a lot of the fun is scheming to get your land back. It can get a bit boring in the late game with primogeniture when you get a bit powerful and start map painting.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 18, 2020)

Also if you’d prefer to play with primogeniture earlier, there’s a few mods already in the workshop that will do that; assuming you bought it in steam.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah - I'm playing in England so need Lower Crown Authority before I can start making any changes to succession laws.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah - I'm playing in England so need Lower Crown Authority before I can start making any changes to succession laws.



Higher you mean? Not sure how the individual laws on titles work though but seen it mentioned in the context of dealing with Gavelkind.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 19, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Higher you mean? Not sure how the individual laws on titles work though but seen it mentioned in the context of dealing with Gavelkind.


No, I think it's lower, at least that's what it said when I tried to edit my succession laws. I think if crown authority is too high you're not allowed to make changes to laws within your own realm, they have to come from above.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No, I think it's lower, at least that's what it said when I tried to edit my succession laws. I think if crown authority is too high you're not allowed to make changes to laws within your own realm, they have to come from above.



Oh, you’re probably right then. Well it’s easy to lower it but perhaps undesirable. I always try to raise it because lowering it is one way of reducing factions upon succession. The higher it is the more your vassals hate you. Or they do with me.


----------



## JimW (Sep 19, 2020)

In CKll I started to just roll with gavelkind, means keeping vassals sweet but with a decent capital duchy and income you can just let the rest get their share, then perhaps take it back if they rebel.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 19, 2020)

JimW said:


> In CKll I started to just roll with gavelkind, means keeping vassals sweet but with a decent capital duchy and income you can just let the rest get their share, then perhaps take it back if they rebel.



Primo doesn’t become available until 1200+ AD here. Maybe was the same in CK2 but can’t remember. A 1066 start with Bohemia gives you House Seniority, but that has its own issues such as succession happening more frequently.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 20, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My 6-year-old grew into a brilliant ruler, expanded from 3 counties to 17, went on a successful crusade, usurped two titles, outlived two of her sons, and died at the age of 68. Now of course I've lost half the land I had direct control over due to the succession laws partitioning it out between my living male descendants - I really need to research how to avoid that happening with every new generation.



Ive been raising crown authority to piss my vassals off so they rise against me. Then once I put the uprising down and imprison them I fabricate claims on their holdings, then revoke titles which they can’t refuse given they’re in prison (and you don’t get a tyranny hit given you have a claim on them). The trick to this is having plenty of money saved for mercenaries. You can clean up all of the holdings of the imprisoned and then give away the shit stuff to content low borns (who are less likely to revolt in the future).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 21, 2020)

And leave them to rot in prison. Otherwise they’ll just fuck off and get a bigger fish to press their claims again for them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 23, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Ive been raising crown authority to piss my vassals off so they rise against me. Then once I put the uprising down and imprison them I fabricate claims on their holdings, then revoke titles which they can’t refuse given they’re in prison (and you don’t get a tyranny hit given you have a claim on them). The trick to this is having plenty of money saved for mercenaries. You can clean up all of the holdings of the imprisoned and then give away the shit stuff to content low borns (who are less likely to revolt in the future).



Just won my most recent (eight year) civil war, but it was close. Imprisoned all the trouble makers then started the above process. Trouble is, my ruler is ambitious and greedy. Which apparently means giving away land causes him stress. A lot of it. FFS. Surely this is a bug? How on earth are you supposed to manage your realm if you can’t grant titles?


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2020)

Massive, massive v1.1 patch, as is usual from Paradox. 
One snippet:


> The Pope can no longer publicly accept cannibalism


Publicly???


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Ive been raising crown authority to piss my vassals off so they rise against me. Then once I put the uprising down and imprison them I fabricate claims on their holdings, then revoke titles which they can’t refuse given they’re in prison (and you don’t get a tyranny hit given you have a claim on them). The trick to this is having plenty of money saved for mercenaries. You can clean up all of the holdings of the imprisoned and then give away the shit stuff to content low borns (who are less likely to revolt in the future).



Basically how I spent my time in CK2 - rare was the lord who wasn't in jail for at least part of my reign.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 1, 2021)

Got this last week and have had my first dip into it after the tutorial last week. Started in 1066 as Iceland which was a stab in the dark. Kind of good as people have left me alone. I converted to some minor Christian faith and have just been building up money. 

Figured out how to raid and tried to raid Scotland which was a fail, but then raided west Ireland and now have some blokes daughter in my prison.   

Might start to make a move on Ireland.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 31, 2021)

Started again as Iceland - I still don't understand so much, but somehow following the crusade my daughter is now Queen of Jerusalem


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 2, 2021)

I managed to take some of Ulster and had a mayor installed. They died and I had full controll. I granted the title to my eldest son not knowing what that means but it appears he's now a Vassel for me which I guess is fine. I'm having to learn how things work as I go. I've converted the local population to Norse which I thought was a good idea and am slowly changing their religion. I might am to take the rest of Ulster and then turn to Scotland and probably be happy if we survive that..... 

We managed to fend off an attack from some small leader in Scotland already. 

Still a lot to learn but I think I'm getting there. I can see myself putting up the difficulty at some point. I think after this I might try a Bayzentine game as I was listening to a podcast about this era and found it good.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 16, 2021)

So my Catholic crusading catholic hero Solvi died. My Heir lost half of Ulster to my brother. No one liked my Heir due to him being sadistic so I lived up to the name and have been pretty brutal torturing and killing prisoners then sleeping with one of my other brothers wife. Ended up joining a war in Denmark and got destroyed by 13'000 Holy Roman Empire troops. 

I think I am going to have to go to war with my Brother to reunite Ulster under the Icelandic banner and he also beat me too another county in Ireland. I assumed he would stay my Vassel. I think I'll take all of Ireland as an aim. I was allied to Munster for a bit as they were stronger but have since been undermining them by supporting revolts by Connaught and other counties that had been consumed by them. 

Solvis sister who I gave Jerusalem somehow became the head of the house as well and it was merged into some other name/offshoot. 

I liked that the character personality traits changed the way I played a bit. I guess if your Heirs shit you can kill them off as long as you don't get caught. 

I reckon I'll probably keep a word document going as it's hard to keep track of what's happened for my own story. Watching Britain's own story unfold has been interesting too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 30, 2021)

Northern Lords DLC is out now.

I've got the hang of this now. Figured out how to keep most of my kingdom and how successions work.

Started a game as the Duchy of Moray and have managed to get the Scottish throne which is now back to its true name of Alba with the Gaelic culture spreading nicely.

England took a fair amount of my land through successions, but I managed to get this back by pressing my wife's claim.

Gradually taken over Dublin and the Duchy of Meath so Ireland is now split between us, Munster and Norway. When taking
over Dublin I took a Welsh prince prisoner. I made him my ward and then pressed his claim so he is now King and Ally. I really like that aspect of random stories in the game. France has taken large sections of English land (Mercia) so I've been buddying up with their local lord and married into it incase it somehow comes my way eventually. 

I'm also trying not to do things that would seem unrealistic. It was suggested to kill other heirs by giving them a small army of and putting them into a suicide battle, but that seemed a bit of a cheat.


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I've got the hang of this now.


I read about your sadism and internecine warfare and thought, yes, he's got the hang of this now  Though I do tend to be a bit of a goody-goody myself in my play throughs.
Still not stumped for 3 but play CKII regularly still. I will get with the times next time I have some spare cash, pleased to see it's been a successful update.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 30, 2021)

JimW said:


> I read about your sadism and internecine warfare and thought, yes, he's got the hang of this now  Though I do tend to be a bit of a goody-goody myself in my play throughs.
> Still not stumped for 3 but play CKII regularly still. I will get with the times next time I have some spare cash, pleased to see it's been a successful update.



I generally play safe but occasionally you need to rule with a bit of brute force.   

 Also not to be scared to revoke titles occasionally and disinherit people. I am a bit concerned at the moment as the Vassell in The Isles is getting quite strong. 

I was far to late to CK2 and found it overwhelming. Glad I've stuck with the new one and taken the plunge. I watched someone playing a Swedish playthrough which helped me with learning some good tips.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 4, 2021)

Sorry if the image below is to big!

My latest King Harald III has had quite the journey. I accidently converted his Dad to a Jewish faith which resulted in a lot of trouble. Harald was raised Jewish and I quickly realised my mistake as I couldn't marry him off anywhere and then England started taking land under holy wars. They took Galloway and Lothian. Whilst this was going my Vassals rose up and disposed of me putting the King of the Isles on the throne and my Character died in the process. Luckily my son being educated by a Catholic converted to at least halt the holy wars.

When I first started playing I would probably quit, but I have learned that things can change quickly, or over 50 years in Harald's case.

Harald was an Obese 16 year old boy when he took the Duchy of Moray, but he had learnt the art of Diplomacy. He quickly retook the throne from Queen Aliband and then seduced her and befriended his whole court using his strong diplomacy skills. His marriage to a French Princess secured a valuable partnership and he then added allies in the Holy Roman Empire and Aquitaine resulting in around 40k troops being available at select times.

With Alba secure he set out on a 40 year journey to create the Kingdom of Ireland. Firstly completing his Dad's task of forcing the Munster king to become subservient to the Albian throne. He then led a Albian - French coalition against a Norwegian - Holy Roman Empire defence of Ulster. Some huge 40k battles and me finally learning how to supply armies led to a Albian win and the creation of Ireland under an Albian and Galeic banner.

His sleeping around and lack of commitment to the Crusades has resulted in him being excommunicated and taking to the bottle as his many mistresses passed away, but his crowning moment has surely been the discord he has sown in England as seen below.

He had been waiting for weakness in the England throne and France has had foothold there for around 100 years with the Duchy of Hwicee. England had a child King and the heir was a distant relative of Harald's house and also the queen of Yurakid-Vaxjo. Harald was reluctant to take the steps needed to murder this child king, but his wife pushed home the plan and the English king was disposed of. This has resulted in England being in turmoil under a foreign Gaelic Queen and various duchy's declared independence. As you can see below this has causesd chaos and allowed Alba to pick off their old Duchy's and slowly convert them back to their true lands after 150 years of being lost.

Now as a 65 year old drunk Harald has taken up knights training and has led the line in some impressive victories. His son and heir has a lot to live up too and can he reconcile the rest of Scotland and then push into England and bring it under one Gaelic banner? Or will they get the plague and lose everything to a currently disposed but rising Wales?

I love this Game.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 20, 2021)

Just had a cracking start as the Duke of East Anglia in 1066. Married a brilliant genius who, despite being homosexual, was only able to resist my charms for a couple of years (our genius son is now betrothed to another genius child); fought with my mother against my brother, lost that war, then allied with my brother to take out all the land between our two duchies. Then, just as I finally got settled the Norwegian invasion of Britain succeeded, the entire country turned into Norway, I became the new head of the Anglo-Saxon culture and was immediately invited to be the Marshal of Norway.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 20, 2021)

Need to finish my Alba run!


----------



## BristolEcho (May 16, 2021)

I finished it. England was split. Above Birmingham everything was Scottish and below was French. England got wiped out. 

Decided to have a go at properly Roleplaying. Started in 800's as Chiefdom of Prussia. The family are devout Catholics and we will push the true faith across the East. Everyone around me are various other faiths so should be a challenge and fun. After ten years so far I've managed to secure my own kingdom and now looking abroad.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 19, 2021)

East Anglia on my map now stretches from Norfolk to Cornwall. Might have to rename it soon.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 25, 2021)

My plan for a virtuous and devout Catholic family has not gone to plan. My grandson the King of Italy has just had a baby with my daughter the Duchess of East Franks despite being married to others.  

Kingdom of Prussia is coming along nicely though. We cannot deny any holy war either.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 8, 2021)

New patch is out and there is a new DLC too. I've played this a lot over the last few months so I'll probably get the DLC.

Had great fun in this run. Alongside Prussia I created the Kingdoms of Lithuania and Poland which I lost under succession, but overall it was positive for my house to have 3 kings and made for a good dynamic. I have carved a home for Catholics in Northern Europe.

One of my rules for this run through has been to attend every Crusade as we are virtuous and to encourage learning at all cost then completing the religious tree. During a crusade that went wrong I came home and my whole country exploded with me losing pretty much all of Prussia. It took 30 years but King Christopher managed to claw it back and eventually has retaken Lithuania and Poland too from his cousins. 

Sadly the next Heir isn't looking great as a lazy craven. I'd like to form the South Baltic empire and take cologne to gain a holy site but we shall see.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 23, 2021)

Been playing this a bit recently. Bohemia is great fun to play and starts with seniority succession but I cheat anyway and get primogeniture from the off. I wouldn’t mind the game extension mod also as I’m often dissatisfied when it all abruptly ends. 
There’s an opportunity quite early on where you get a claim to Hungary, which I conquered in one play through only to be suddenly made Emperor of the Roman Empire almost immediately which fucked me right up and I lost everything. You definitely need to vote in those elections if you don’t want to end up on that throne. 
The DLC coming later in the year looks interesting. You get a throne room where you can display artefacts which give bonuses and the such. I like RPG touches like that.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm on hold now since making the empire of Prussia. Going to wait for the new DLC as I have a few other things to play.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm on hold now since making the empire of Prussia. Going to wait for the new DLC as I have a few other things to play.


Yeah it’s a game you’ll walk away from and return to. Victoria 3 has been announced and Vic  2 was a pretty good game. My best play through I ended up with the People’s Republic of America lol. But you can’t paint the map in your colours. It’s called Victoria for a reason. One nation dominated in that period. Strangely I never played it as England.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah I am going to give Victoria 3 a spin for sure. 

There is a lot that could be done to improve CK3. I would love a more in depth economy and options to trade and build alliances beyond marriage.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah I am going to give Victoria 3 a spin for sure.
> 
> There is a lot that could be done to improve CK3. I would love a more in depth economy and options to trade and build alliances beyond marriage.


Yeah it does need more depth and it’ll come. I think the Paradox strategy now is to release watered down games to pull in the punters and add depth over time. Some of their earlier games lost people at launch due to how difficult they were to learn.
Building alliances beyond marriage though, you can do that on one of the diplomatic trees if you raise an heir as such. A bit simplistic compared with a fully functioning diplomatic system but it’s there.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2021)

Someone has apparently created a mod for CK3 that runs the battles in Bannerlord, so you can fight in them yourself:


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 7, 2021)

agricola said:


> Someone has apparently created a mod for CK3 that runs the battles in Bannerlord, so you can fight in them yourself:




That’s pretty spectacular although I’m not sure I’d want to keep changing environments plus it’s usually fairly predictable whether you’re going to win or lose a battle in CK3. If you play with decent gold reserves you can call up mercs to swing it your way, if there’s no hope you’re probably better just giving them what is wanted rather than wasting resources on a sure loss. Then take it back at a later juncture when the landscape has changed.


----------

